# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  O puis-je tlcharger Modelsim

## faridaetudiante

Bonsoir tout le monde ;

Je suis tudiante et je dois raliser un tp de VHDL sur ModelSim mais le problme c'est que je n'arrive pas  trouver le logiciel sur le net, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider  tlcharger une version gratuite qui tourne sur Win7 et merci d'avance.

----------


## titiri

Bonsoir,

     Allez sur http://www.model.com, puis dans la partie gauche, cliquez sur "ModelSim Student Edition" et laissez-vous guider. Il faut tlcharger ModelSim, l'installer et remplir un formulaire contenant quelques informations. Attention  bien fournir de vraies info (comme un adresse email valide pour recevoir le fichier de licence).

Cdlt

----------

